# Yet another update from the otter.........



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, I'm moved into the apartment. Things going pretty well so far but it's only been the weekend and todays the first day of school. Wife stayed last night (slept in daughters room) so she could take the boys to their school while I dropped of our daughter at hers. She wanted to walk the youngest in for the first day of kindergarten. After that we met up to exchange vehicles and off she went back to house number one 55 miles away. She will be picking up kids at school on Fridays and meeting me halfway sunday nights to hand them back. It's hitting her pretty hard right now since she's officially in the house by herself.

Even though she was crying about it this morning there were still things over the past few days that are like "true color" moments for me. First, I offered for her to drive them back sunday nights and actually sleep over and go through the morning routine with us and take them to school monday mornings. Then she could drive back. She turned it down, except for this first one, saying that it's only fair I do some of the driving too so I should expect to pick them up at the house or meet halfway and we settled on halfway.

Second, I was trying to say I just needed enough clothes for the week and wanted her to go through their school clothes she's been buying over the past week. Instead she said to just take all their clothes and pack them a weekend bag each thursday night and leave it in the car so she can get it from my office after picking them up fridays. I guess so she doesn't have to go into the apartment.

It's just weird that every time I try to offer her more time with them that it's turned down. Yet if it had been my idea to take all the clothes for example she would have blown a gasket. But because she said it it's ok.

Well anyways, that's the routine for now. Work, school and to their mom's every weekend.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Otter. I'm not familiar with your story. Do you have another thread?


----------

